# Pas possible écrire dans certaines zones texte



## jeanlo123 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bizarrement, je ne peux pas écrire dans le corps des messages de l'application igeneration et dans Google site. Vous avez une solution ?


----------



## lineakd (23 Septembre 2011)

@ibaby, je crois que @jeanlo123, parles de la partie "réponse rapide".


----------



## jeanlo123 (23 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup, cela marche.


----------



## lineakd (24 Septembre 2011)

@ibaby, autant pour moi. 
Comme @jeanlo123, je ne pouvais pas  me servir de la réponse rapide, ni sur l'ipad, ni sur l'iMac. J'oubliais le...


> (après avoir cliqué sur la flèche de réponse rapide, évidemment)


Merci.


----------



## CBi (24 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour le truc que je ne connaissais pas. Mais pour la réponse normale, on fait comment ?
Sur iPad, si je clique sur "répondre", j' obtiens une page où je peux entrer du texte dans la ligne d'intitulé, mais pas dans le cadre de corps du message ??!


----------



## CBi (25 Septembre 2011)

OK. Ça marche merci.

Le tout était de cliquer sur le double A qui apparaît sur la droite de la barre d'outil, et pas sur le double A barré de gauche, lequel existe aussi sur la version Mac et sert à "retirer la mise en forme du texte" si j'en crois l'info-bulle.


----------

